# wine turned to vinegar..should i toss it or use it?



## shanek17 (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a bottle of wine turn to vinegar, i guess it was because of the odd shaped cap i had on it that didnt provide a good seal. I took a sip of it at it was very bitter and has obviously started to turn to vinegar. But is it completely vinegar? i dont know, its been sitting in that bottle for a couple months now exposed to the air and those critters that turn wine to vinegar. But now im wondering if its useable? I like vinegar too cook with and to have on foods so maybe this would be of use with foods?


----------



## GreginND (Feb 18, 2013)

It may be just oxidized. It needs acetobacter bacteria in order for the alcohol to convert to acetic acid. If it were vinegar you would know it.

You could get ahold of some mother of vinegar culture and pour it into a crock with the wine and let it work. You can always add small amounts of leftover wine to it to keep it going.


----------



## shanek17 (Feb 18, 2013)

GreginND said:


> It may be just oxidized. It needs acetobacter bacteria in order for the alcohol to convert to acetic acid. If it were vinegar you would know it.
> 
> You could get ahold of some mother of vinegar culture and pour it into a crock with the wine and let it work. You can always add small amounts of leftover wine to it to keep it going.



Hmm im not to experienced with oxidized wine yet so not sure if thats it. I dont think its vinegar now. Its more sour which makes me think of my homemade fermented foods and drinks. i make lacto fermented sauerkraut and pickles and also liquids like water kefir and they are all sour. this is due to the bacteria lacto bacilus they make them sour. so i wonder if they are the culprit in this sour wine? im just trying to figure out how to classify this sour wine and what to do with it. Lol ill probably end up tossing it out as its not as enjoyable as my other sour ferments.


----------



## roger80465 (Feb 18, 2013)

What is this strange phenomenon 'leftover wine' of which you speak?


----------



## GreginND (Feb 18, 2013)

Vinegar sour and lactic acid sour are definitely different tastes. It is possible for lactobacillus to spoil wine. In that case I would probably dump it out.

If it is just oxidized you might smell and taste acetaldehyde similar to sherry.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 19, 2013)

life is too short to drink bad wine, "real estate" is too valuable to hold bad wine. 

There are a few things you can do to fix the wine if oxydized, but the wine will never truly taste "quite right". (IMHO)


----------



## robie (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't try to make vinegar and wine in the same area. Once that bacteria gets a hold in a particular room, it will be in every little nook and cranny. As a result, every batch of wine you make will without doubt start out with some of that bacteria already in it.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 20, 2013)

shanek17 said:


> Hmm im not to experienced with oxidized wine yet so not sure if thats it. I dont think its vinegar now. Its more sour which makes me think of my homemade fermented foods and drinks. i make lacto fermented sauerkraut and pickles and also liquids like water kefir and they are all sour. this is due to the bacteria lacto bacilus they make them sour. so i wonder if they are the culprit in this sour wine? im just trying to figure out how to classify this sour wine and what to do with it. Lol ill probably end up tossing it out as its not as enjoyable as my other sour ferments.



You likely have cross-contamination with the kefir or other fermenters. My wife also makes sauerkraut and kefir, and we share the same kitchen. You need to be extra careful with sanitation if this is the case. I sanitize the sink and countertops before I start, as a precaution. No problems yet.

I'd try it to cook with. Or use it for marinades, etc. I also have a recipe for wine jelly, but you probably wouldn't want to use this wine, since the flavor would likely carry through.


----------

